# Casting PC Mod Parts out of 2-part Casting Epoxy



## CyberDruid (Aug 1, 2009)

Thought this might be interesting. It's an ongoing process I just started. I'm using latex brushed over a model I made from plastilene modelling clay. Idea is to cast some sexy lips and bulging eyeballs and apply them to some surfaces in a CM case  I'll probably be making more models if this works out well. I also used some modelling clay as a mold by pressing a bullet into it to make a half casting and also into two sides to make a full casting just to test the materials. I'll probably try out plaster for casting too as I develop a number of odd parts to apply to various surfaces of a Cosmos 1000 I am modding. 


Vid showing materials and the lips model and applying a coat of latex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzam9DCpN-4

Vid showing how to build up the material using some gauze to strengthen the mold and form a flange
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PTQayQqTXc

Vid showing the eyeball model and continuing with the lips mold process
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP0KY7A1YZg

I'll add more as I go along. It takes a long time to build up the latex in the current humidity.

Tomorrow I should be able to pop out the bullet molds I made using the clay to see how that prints.

More soon


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Very cool, gonna keep my eye (lol) on this, should almost sticky this as it's a lot of good details that could really help some forum members make their rigs "pop".


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 1, 2009)

Well let's make sure this works first lol

I am not afraid to fail...which is why I mod "live" with ongoing updates...if it fails I'll figure out why and we'll all know more...if I succeed I'll be casting all sorts of little emblems and badges and icons and so forth.

The plan is to imbed a 3mm LED in epoxy then sand the flat part and attach it with some clear mounting tape... All it will take to put a glowing icon anywhere on any surface is an 1/8" hole for the wire.

Later I want to try and cast a portion of my face and/or hand using either latex or plaster. Plaster gets HOT when it cures so I know that would be a layering process too to avoid injury...and it would probably require an assistant...kids are too young and the Wife is like the _WTF are you doing_ Cat when I come up with these plans... latex dries so slowly I would be tied up for a full day at least to get a decent mold. Dipping my fingers into a cup of plaster and waiting for it to harden could result in severe burns...or trapped fingers  So I am thinking of using plaster over latex. The latex will pick up a lot of detail and be pliable, the plaster will keep the latex in conformity after I pull the mold. Or melt rubber into my skin. One or the other.

But...the idea would be to do something like the T3 rising out of molten metal look...face or hand coming out of the window or side panel.

I even shaved today in preparation for the ordeal.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a diff way to make a plaster face;

http://www.ehow.com/how_4583273_plaster-face-cast.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Well let's make sure this works first lol
> 
> I am not afraid to fail...which is why I mod "live" with ongoing updates...if it fails I'll figure out why and we'll all know more...if I succeed I'll be casting all sorts of little emblems and badges and icons and so forth.



Exactly, failure is probably the fastest way to learn, not saying it's the best  But failing at something like this, as long as your not melting your skin, isn't a bad thing as it already looks really cool.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 2, 2009)

Did some research and found "alginate" a fast setting harmless material used for life casting.

Some shots of the curing parts





















Clay model'

Should be ready to pop tomorrow.

Been researching mold making too. Fascinating topic (IMO).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtXlI8Unpu8
Parting the mold form model

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNnAel1oPfo
Test cast of bullet in clay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BaZboAVygE
Pouring the mold


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

Your Idea would be a great thing for modders once it comes to life CD. I don't think I've seen anything yet that was built out of clay... Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Taz100420 (Aug 2, 2009)

Release Agent.....heh

Nice work here man! I wanna do a half mold of a Revolver gun of both sides and have them cross barrels on my side case with a LED in each one, That would be cool!


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

Thx CD for the how too's...


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2009)

My lord, that is some great work! Really sweet looking CD!


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Release Agent.....heh
> 
> Nice work here man! I wanna do a half mold of a Revolver gun of both sides and have them cross barrels on my side case with a LED in each one, That would be cool!



I've got the guns if you've got the money 


MKmods said:


> Thx CD for the how too's...


I'm just learning about it myself and have learned a lot more about molds since. Real moldmaking can get expensive. Make a destructable alginate negative mold, make a brushable clay-tex postive, correct any defect in the positive with more clay, make a catalyzed silicon "glove" mold over the clay positive, make a Polyester resin and Polyfiber mother mold (in halves)  over all of that to support the silicon mold. Now you can make many dozens of reproductions with the durable silicon mold.

But you spent a butt load of time and money to get there: better be sure that it's a frickin DaVinci


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UCBnrhx9KU

Vid of several things but also the cast parts.


----------

